# Is this bug damage or Water? w/Pics



## Ruger141 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have posted a question in another section initially thinking that I had some water damage to my sill plate on the front of my house where the old Masonary porch used to be. Another member thought it could be bug damage any input? thanks.

here is the link to the other post
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/rim-band-joist-repair-w-pics-68688/


----------



## Ruger141 (Apr 9, 2010)

You know I did some searching around and I think Carpenter ants may be the culprit, looks the same to me. From the gap where the old porch was the sill plate is visible and only has damage where I put the arrows at in the picture in the link. The wood on either side of that 50 inches looks fine. I have not removed the bottom row of siding to look all along though. Do you think that if in fact this is Carpenter ant damage or another kind of insect that it would be mostly concentrated at where the porch was?


----------

